# WaKü Pc im Auto transportieren



## nick9999 (31. Oktober 2014)

*WaKü Pc im Auto transportieren*

Hallo,

Ich ziehe demnächst um und will meinem Rechner natürlich mitnehmen 

Kürzere Ausflüge auf LANs und so hat er schon Locker mitgemacht.
Da nun die Strecke aber etwa 350 KM beträgt wollte ich fragen ob ich da lieber was machen soll. 

Bisjetzt habe ich an Wasser ablassen und eventuell GPU ausbauen da diese ganz schon schwer ist.
Allerdings müsste ich dann dem Kreislauf aufmachen was ich auch blöd finde.  (Auf GPU bezogen)

Wie macht Ihr das so?

Hier noch ein Bild des Rechners:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Hier auch mein Thread dazu: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...ste-wasserkuehlung-update-jetzt-auch-gpu.html


----------



## Joungmerlin (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü Pc im Auto transportieren*

Den AGB komplett voll machen, damit versehentlich keine Luft in den Kreislauf gelangen kann, und dann den Rechner liegend (Mainboard nach unten) transportieren.


----------



## MrCaedo (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü Pc im Auto transportieren*

Innenraum vom gehäuse mit Schaum ausschtopfen, sodass dadurch die GraKa stabilisiert wird und das ganze Teil auf der Rückbank anschnallen (Sitze sind ja auch noch gepolstert)


----------



## nick9999 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü Pc im Auto transportieren*

Hi,
Schonmal danke für die Antworten 

Also Ihr denkt man kann sich auf die Anschlüsse verlassen  
Denn wasser rauslassen ist kein großer Akt, nur das Entlüften danach ist ein wenig nervig. 

Was für einem SChaum nehme ich da am besten ud wo kriegt man ihm her? 
Hab im moment nur Bauschaum da dürfte nicht das wahre sein 

 Edit: Hab auch noch die OVP des Gehäuses werde dem PC da wohl noch zur Sicherheit unterbringen


----------



## Combi (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü Pc im Auto transportieren*

machs ganz einfach,ohne trallala..schaum usw...blödsinn.zu aufwändig.

1.dein tower is klein,kann also stehend aufm rücksitz transportiert werden.
2.agb bis oben auffüllen,wenig luft drin lassen.
3.hängende gewichte eliminieren.
du musst die graka entlasten.am einfachsten nimmst du je nach abstand zum towerboden,eine klorolle oder zewarolle.
wenns passt,kannste mit papier drum machen,wenn nicht,nur die papprolle.obs stehend passt,oder die rolle auf der seite.
evtl,2 stück aufeinander,wenn du die vorher platt gedrückt hast,federt dann gut.

du musst auf jeden fall die graka gut abstützen,damit die nicht durch ihr eigengewicht,aus dem slot rutscht,oder bricht.
es gibt auch spezielle graka-stützen,die justierbar sind,eben für schwere grakas.
stellst du in den pc rein,schiebst die auseinander,arretieren,zack...graka abgestützt.

4. pumpe gegen verrutschen sichern.
und fertig is der mobile unhandliche wakü-lan-pc...


----------



## MrCaedo (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü Pc im Auto transportieren*

Eigentlich hat Combi recht: Schaum ist nur die professionell Variante für lange Wege und teilweise etwas übertrieben. Also aufpassen, dass nichts rutscht, Graka irgendwie abstützen und wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst: Klamotten eignen sich super, um alles aufzufüllen


----------



## shorty1990 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü Pc im Auto transportieren*

Also ich Transportiere die Kiste 2x im Jahr zum Treffen meines Clans ca 250km weit. Ich hatte bis jetzt noch nie Probleme dabei. Ich kontrolliere halt immer alle Anschlüsse ob da was rausgelaufen ist. Bis jetzt hat da aber immer alles gehalten.Gut die Problematik mit den Grakas besteht wegen meiner Gehäusebauform ja nicht.Wenn nicht kann man die Kiste ja auch einfach hinlegen. Je nach dem halt danach mal schnell entlüften.


----------



## pronde (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü Pc im Auto transportieren*

Könnte man nicht einfach zwei schnell Kupplungen einbauen und dann die Grafikkarte raus nehmen? Oder wirkt sich das sehr negativ auf den Durchfluss aus? Also ganz allgemein gefragt. Im system von op ist dazu wohl etwas wenig Platz


----------



## criss vaughn (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü Pc im Auto transportieren*



Combi schrieb:


> machs ganz einfach,ohne trallala..schaum usw...blödsinn.zu aufwändig.
> 
> 1.dein tower is klein,kann also stehend aufm rücksitz transportiert werden.
> 2.agb bis oben auffüllen,wenig luft drin lassen.
> ...


 
So kann mans machen  Habe so ähnlich meinen Rechner schon über 500 KM durch die Republik gefahren 

BTW: Schicker Innenraum!


----------



## nick9999 (10. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü Pc im Auto transportieren*

Hi,

nochmals danke für die ganzen Tipps.

Der Pc hat dem Transport heil überstanden  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sry für die Quali, hab momentan nur mein Handy zur Verfügung


----------

